# Clothing after weight loss



## special-k (Jan 2, 2004)

For those of you who have lost a clothing size or more--Did you buy new clothes or keep taking in the clothes you had? 

In the past 4 months or so I have dropped about 25 lbs. I now find my clothes are baggy on me amd they look terrible. Not wanting to invest in all new clothes I kinda of stuck as what to do. 

I've checked the Goodwill and can get my jeans there but for dress pants they really have nothing.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

I've dropped about thirty pounds this year, and gone from a 16 to a 10. I waited until I couldn't stand the saggy clothes anymore, and then just got a couple pair of jeans. T-shirts are okay regardless. I've been sticking more to dresses and avoiding slacks in dress clothes, because dresses are more forgiving in size, and are easier for me to alter if I choose to do so. I haven't done any altering so far, though. But the size 16 dresses did me until just recently, when I broke down and bought two new dresses. And these are both 'swingy' dresses, so I should still be able to wear them if I lose more weight.

Once I reach my goal I'll buy more clothes, but for now I'm trying to get away with as little purchasing as possible.

I want to be a size 8 before I start back to work this fall.....and before hubby comes home from Afghanistan. 

Ya know, I picked up this thread by running the 'new posts'. Where has the weight loss forum been hiding? Or, more likely, I'm in a rut as to how I travel HT, and never look at anything new...  I could have used the support this year while I've been working on weight! Oh, well.

Meg


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I have been taking mine in. The next time I buy clothes I will have to get smaller sizes, but I plan to keep losing so I am not going to buy many at once.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

well while yall are losing im gaining so feel free to send me those clothes


----------



## DenverGirlie (Dec 22, 2005)

thrift stores are great for replacing ones waredrobe while dropping (or gaining unfortunately).


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

You can also consider Ebay. You can pick up clothing in all manner of wear, from well worn to new with tags! I buy a lot of my pants on Ebay because no local stores carry talls and I'm unable to wear anything but. You can also buy brands that you can't find locally and while I'm not a clothes horse nor am I too concerned with keeping up with the Joneses, I've found that there is a definite quality difference that comes with paying a bit extra for some items. I love that Ebay!


----------



## special-k (Jan 2, 2004)

I've gotten a few pair of jeans at the Sally Ann (thrift store) but I can't wear blue jeans to work.

I will try Ebay--never thought of that.


----------

